# Keeps hanging at boot - last line cd0



## Richard Mackerras (Sep 24, 2017)

Hi,

It is a new install on an old IBM tower server. I have played with 10.x 32 and 64 bit on it before but this is 64bit 11.1. I think there is an issue with a hard disk but it seems inconsistent. 

The server is an IBM 84852AU 206m. The boot drive is a SATA 64GB ssd taken from and HP proliant blade and the other disks are a mix of older SATA drives. The server has 4 front facing slots and I only have one disk carrier that clicks home properly, the other carriers are salvaged from other IBM, slide in but not clicking home. The ssd is just pushed in to the top slot and just hangs there. 

It is all ZFS, root and data.

There is a photo of the console of the point at which it hangs. 

I thought I found a disk which caused the hang. I replaced it and it seemed fine for a while. I try reseating drives. Sometimes it's fine, sometimes not. It seemed to be the ssd the other day but now it seems fine. 

I think the next action should be 

```
kernel: Trying to mount root from zfs:zroot/ROOT/default []...
```
 but of course the failed boots don't seem to be in the messages file because the filesystem never gets mounted.

Any help sorting this out would be greatly appreciated,

Richard


P.S. There is also an LSI SAS card it the server 
	
	



```
kernel: mpt0: <LSILogic SAS/SATA Adapter> port 0x4000-0x40ff mem 0xc0100000-0xc010ffff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
```
"LSI SAS3442E-HP Raid Controller Card PCIE SAS" but I haven't got a cable to use it yet, so not in use.


----------



## k.jacker (Sep 24, 2017)

Hei.

The way to troubleshoot problems is at first to keep it simple...
Disconnect DVD drive and try...
If it's not the problem ,throw out all harddisks but one and the SSD.
Install to that single harddisk using UFS.
Try different harddisk, SATA connector, cable if it does not work....
Check SATA connector setting AHCI and try turning it off (not sure if thats available on that old buddy allready)
Old computer, SSD and AHCI do not allways work.
Beside the SDD working or not, you won't get much out of it with just SATA1 (max 150MB/s)


----------

